#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  MAC250 Beam: ervaringen?

## s142918

Heeft er al iemand ervaringen met de 'nieuwe' MAC250 Beam? 

Zie: YouTube - Martin Professional launches the new MAC 250 Beam

Het gaat om een normale 250 Wash waarvan je de lens vervangt met een kitje. De kleuren wissel je in voor gobo's en dan heb je ineens iets wat moet concurreren met een Alpha Beam van Clay Paky. 

Ik vind die AB's wel gaaf, maar ook mede vanwege de snelheid. De gobo's vind ik niet heel boeiend mede aangezien je die nooit in focus krijgt en de kleuren van de 250 wash wil ik toch nog wel eens gebruiken. 

Was niet van plan om de bestaande washes ervoor in te leveren, dus moet dan toch nieuwe aanschaffen. Dan is de vraag: Martin of CP? Voors & tegens anyone?

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik had hier laatst ook al een discussie over met een collega.. die vroeg zich af of deze nog wel in de huidige kisten zouden passen..

----------


## LJmalcolm

----------

----------


## stekelvarke

> Ik had hier laatst ook al een discussie over met een collega.. die vroeg zich af of deze nog wel in de huidige kisten zouden passen..



Volgens Martin zouden ze in de kisten passen zonder de beam lens.
De lens kan er eenvoudig af(en op) gezet worden en zou passen in een apart vak in de case.

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Volgens Martin zouden ze in de kisten passen zonder de beam lens.
> De lens kan er eenvoudig af(en op) gezet worden en zou passen in een apart vak in de case.



Dit zijn dus weer wel 2 extra handelingen per spot.. Das wel jammer

----------


## R. den Ridder

Als ik kijk naar de lichtopbrengst dan staat de mac250 met beamlens net in de schaduw van de alpha beam. Uit de laatste komt veel, veel meer licht. 

je moet de beamlens als opzetstuk denk ik ook meer zien dan een soortement van extraatje (en noodoplossing...denk dat martin niet blij is met het aantallen alpha beams en spots in de 300 en 700 series die Clauy paky verkoopt) wat je spot net wat meer functionaliteit geeft.

----------


## mustang1

weet je wat een alphabeam kost??? Teveel... de mac is hier dik in het voordeel.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> weet je wat een alphabeam kost??? Teveel... de mac is hier dik in het voordeel.



Je kan de Mac250Wash met een beam kit totaal niet vergelijken met de Clay Paky Alpha Beam.
De lichtopbrengst van de Clay Paky is vele malen groter en bezit een CMY kleur mengsysyteem.
Hang ze allebei maar eens naast elkaar en richt ze de zaal in, de Clay Paky blijft een beam houden tot einde van de zaal (45mtr.), de Mac250 met beam kit is nergens te vinden.
Martin loopt wederom achter de feiten aan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Niet overtuigt??? Zien is geloven.

----------


## stekelvarke

> De lichtopbrengst van de Clay Paky is vele malen groter en bezit een CMY kleur mengsysyteem.



Uiteraard heeft een Mac 250 Wash die wordt omgevormd tot de beam ook CMY.




> Martin loopt wederom achter de feiten aan .



 Dat was ook mijn eerste gedacht toen ik het eerst over de beam hoorde.
Een beetje een noodoplossing van Martin.
Want Clay Paky heeft met zijn nieuwe Alpha series toch een schot in de roos gemaakt.
Nu moet je natuurlijk niet altijd trendzetter zijn om een goed product op de markt te brengen, maar altijd achter de feiten aanlopen is natuurlijk ook niet goed.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Uiteraard heeft een Mac 250 Wash die wordt omgevormd tot de beam ook CMY.
> 
> Dat was ook mijn eerste gedacht toen ik het eerst over de beam hoorde.
> Een beetje een noodoplossing van Martin.
> Want Clay Paky heeft met zijn nieuwe Alpha series toch een schot in de roos gemaakt.
> Nu moet je natuurlijk niet altijd trendzetter zijn om een goed product op de markt te brengen, maar altijd achter de feiten aanlopen is natuurlijk ook niet goed.



En als ik nou eens zeg dat de Alpha Beam een trendie hot item is net als een flippo, tamagotchi of vergelijkbaars...

Ik denk dat de lichtmannen op den duur meer van een unit verwachten. Nu is de Alpha Beam uniek en sterk in zn uitvoering maar of hij over een aantal jaar nog op de riders staat....; de Mac250 in ieder geval wel

----------


## s142918

Ik denk dat dat wel mee zal vallen. Een "beam" head is eigenlijk meer een toevoeging op het bestaande assortiment met washes en spots, een nieuw type dus eigenlijk. Ik zie het als een geautomatiseerde ACL met scroller; en ACL's worden al eeuwen toegepast dus ook hiervoor is wel plaats denk ik. Blijft wel een effect wat je moet toevoegen aan je show vind ik; het is niet iets waar je andere dingen voor schrapt (wash/spot heads).

De eerste fabrikant die zo'n ding maakt wat ook nog eens enorm kan zoomen en in focus gobo's kan projecteren; die hebben een goudmijntje in handen. 


Maar aan de reacties hier te lezen gaan we dat lens kitje maar even links laten liggen denk ik. Ik zie het sowieso niet zo zitten om elke keer die lens eraf te moeten halen en vervolgens in de bak te leggen waar ook de haken en safety's in gaan... dat gaat binnen no-time mis natuurlijk. Beetje jammerlijke zet van Martin, ze konden even niet beter blijkbaar.

----------


## stekelvarke

> En als ik nou eens zeg dat de Alpha Beam een trendie hot item is net als een flippo, tamagotchi of vergelijkbaars...
> 
> Ik denk dat de lichtmannen op den duur meer van een unit verwachten. Nu is de Alpha Beam uniek en sterk in zn uitvoering maar of hij over een aantal jaar nog op de riders staat....; de Mac250 in ieder geval wel



Je hebt voor een stuk gelijk dat de 'beam' movingheads een hot item zijn dezer dagen. Net zoals de LED tubes indertijd en de actieve sunstrips (je kan niet meer buitenkomen of ze hangen er wel).

Maar zoals gezegd zijn ze een nieuw concept in de movingheads, tussen de spots en de washes. Dus ik denk dat we ze zeker in de toekomst nog gaan tegenkomen (en dan bedoel ik niet de Clay Paky, maar de 'beam' movinghead in het algemeen).

Overigens is "Mac250" in je post nogal onnauwkeurig aangezien er inmiddels al 4 modellen van op de markt zijn, en ongetwijfeld zal je er wel één van op de riders tegenkomen.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> De eerste fabrikant die zo'n ding maakt wat ook nog eens enorm kan zoomen en in focus gobo's kan projecteren; die hebben een goudmijntje in handen.



VL3000?! 10 graden > 60 graden, gobo's, focus, etc.

----------


## Funmaker

Robe Colorspotten hebben ook een aardige zoom... wel geen 60° maar toch een 51°

wij zetten ze in als wash en als spot...

----------


## s142918

@Jeroen: Jaja, maar dan betaalbaar in de 250 range aub  :Smile:  Als je de poen hebt valt inderdaad alles wel te kopen. Hoewel er trouwens op Lowlands dit jaar op 2 podia zowel VL als Clay Paky hing, dat ACL effect krijg je met VL toch ook niet zo dik als dat de CP's het doen. Wat dat betreft heeft CP op het moment wel iets moois in handen!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Robe Colorspotten hebben ook een aardige zoom... wel geen 60° maar toch een 51°
> 
> wij zetten ze in als wash en als spot...



Gaat hier om het ACL effect uit een head, 10 graden en minder dunkt mij dan..

----------


## Funmaker

ind sorry  :Smile:  niet nagedacht bij het posten...

----------


## Theo .:TS-JL:.

Leuk al die mengelingen van..
Maar ik dacht dat er gevraagd werd of er mensen waren met ervaring met deze kop en of het wat is..

Ik weet toevallig uit ervaring dat de Mac 250 Beam mij totaal heeft verrast !
Wat een geweldige oplossing !
De lichtopbrengst is echt ongelooflijk !
Mijn eerste ervaring was met 8 Mac 250 Beams op een buiten evenement, en de Macjes waren overdag prima te zien ! 
Ik vind de bundel van de beam ook super !

De Mac heeft gewoon als voordeel dat je hem zowel snel als wash en als beam in kan zetten.
De lichtopbrengst tussen de Mac en Clay Paky is vrijwel identiek.
Dit is te verwaarlozen als je de prijzen naast elkaar licht..

De Mac 250 Beam past inderdaad in zijn originele kist al moet je dan de Beam kop er wel op en af halen voor gebruik..
Dit vind ik geen reden om nieuwe kisten aan te schaffen omdat het maar een hele kleine moeite is !
De kit klik je er zo makkelijk op waarom moeilijk doen ?

Hierbij even een foto van de Mac overdag..


En hierbij 1 savond met een gobo ervoor..(de gele  :Wink:  )


Ik heb helaas geen duidelijke foto van een algemene foto met een leuke kleurmenging dan moet ik zoeken :P

*EDIT* Heb nog even gezocht en vond deze nog en is toch duidelijk te zien dat de Mac 250 Beam zn werk goed doet !
Ik hoorde laatst van een collega dat de 250Beam zelfs een concurrentje is voor zn grote broer de Mac 700 maar of dit zo is weet ik niet omdat ik ze nooit naast elkaar heb gezien helaas...

----------


## DJ_matthias

> VL3000?! 10 graden > 60 graden, gobo's, focus, etc.



Robe Robin 10 graden > 40 graden, uitstekende gobo-projectie op zeer lange afstand!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

De gobo's in het 'beamkitje' zijn ronduit vreselijk. Je kan niet focussen, dus het lijkt nergens naar. 

Het is een oplossing voor mensen die geen extra spot willen aanschaffen puur om het beameffect te krijgen (en dan spreken we over < 10 graden) 

Ik vind het zonde om de MAC250 Beam te gebruiken: het is net niks...

----------


## AJB

De Mac250 Beam is ronduit slecht: niets meer, niets minder. Voor een lokale PA-boer zonder budget misschien een oplossing, maar niet voor serieuze lichtklussen. Allereerst kan een Beam300 van CP ook nog eens vrij breed, en is daarmee inzetbaar als wash (zonder hardware matig te gaan schroeven...). De opbrengst is beter, de kleuren VELE malen mooier etc.etc. Los daarvan wil ik elke geïnteresseerde eens vragen om 10 Martins op een rijtje te zetten en tegelijk het zelfde strobe commando te geven. Lachen joh: al die verschillende tempi en startmomenten! (kuch rommel kuch).

Over riders gesproken : Clay Paky staat OVERAL op internationale riders, omdat het simpelweg een prachtige spot is. Op mijn riders staat al jaren lang: GEEN Martin... Daarin ben ik al lang de enige niet meer!

----------


## mustang1

Hoe verklaar je dan dat er op grote klussen wel degelijk veel gebruik word gemaakt van deze beam?? Sensation, Guus Meeuwis, Coldplay, So You think you can Dance, de Rode kamer, Hollands got talent en ga zo maar door...

Slecht spotje, dacht het niet, erg betrouwbaar en voor wat ie kost zeer veel waar voor je geld. Ook nog eens in korte tijd weer terug te bouwen naar een gewone wash.

Tuurlijk is het geen echte Beam, maar wel een waardig alternatief voor die te dure en fragiele italiaanse meuk....

Maar ja ieder zijn favoriet zullen we maar zeggen...

----------


## AJB

Antwoord op je "klussen" vraag is eenvoudig: leverancier, endorsement etc. De nieuwe Mac3 was ook meteen op TV: daar zijn simpelweg commerciële deals mee.

Ik vind het bagger, heb een aantal keren gedraaid met de spotjes en als ik aan deze momenten terugdenk springen de tranen me spontaan in de ogen (okay: vooruit, een beetje gechargeerd, maar desalniettemin volkomen bagger)

----------


## marciano

> Allereerst kan een Beam300 van CP ook nog eens vrij breed, en is daarmee inzetbaar als wash (zonder hardware matig te gaan schroeven...). De opbrengst is beter, de kleuren VELE malen mooier etc.etc.(kuch rommel kuch).



Mag ik vragen hoe je dat doet er zit geen ZOOM in een beam 300 van CP en hij heeft een fixed beam van 8 graden. net zoals de Martin. 

Ervaring met de mac 250 Beam heb ik niet maar vind ik niet te vergelijken met een CP 300 beam. Dit omdat de prijsklasse niet te vergelijken is maar ook de lamp is geen vergelijk. (martin =  MSD 250, CP = MSR 300 fastfit)

Heb wel de CP 300 beam en de robe robin 300e beam vergeleken en deze zijn aan elkaar gewaagt qwa kleur, snelheid en optique.  

Je vergelijkt nu een ford ka met een bentley je kan er allebij mee rijden...... maar als ik de keus heb wordt het ook de mooiere betere en duurdere bentley.

Ik kan mij heel goed voorstellen dat mensen een beam kit kopen voor een wash omdat je dan eigenlijk 2 "type" movingheads hebt voor de zelfde prijs.

----------


## AJB

> Mag ik vragen hoe je dat doet er zit geen ZOOM in een beam 300 van CP en hij heeft een fixed beam van 8 graden. net zoals de Martin



Klopt, maar hij heeft wel een Frost:

http://www.claypaky.it/media/documen....0_(11.09).pdf

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik heb nog niemand gehoord over de kleurmenging van de mac250beam. Daar wordt je toch niet vrolijk van. Een opdrachtgever vroeg aan mij of ik geen gobo's wilde gebruiken in de beams. Ik zei dat het geen gobo's waren maar de cmy-wielen. Om nu constant je frost te gebruiken is toch ook maar beperking.

Feedback heeft nu ook een beam in het assortiment. Chauvet Legend 300E Beam. Verdachte kopie van de CP. Maar hij schijnt het goed te doen. En voor een betere prijs vergeleken met CP.

Ik weet niet of het wat is. Ga kijken of ik 'm binnenkort mag misbruiken.

----------


## mustang1

Nogmaals: de Mac 250 Beam is eigenlijk geen Beam, maar meer een goedkoper alternatief om van een wash een beam te maken. In de basis blijft het een wash, daardoor heb je te maken met die rare kleurmenging die voor de meeste mensen slecht lijkt. Wil je dit verbeteren of veranderen zul je een ander systeem moeten bedenken wat de spot weer duurder maakt. Ondanks de zwakkere lamp en de beperkingen ten opzichte van de Clay Paky kun je er toch hele leuke dingen mee doen. Ook met de gobo's in deze spot in combinatie met de effecten van die rare kleuren is het "eens een keer iets anders".

----------


## AJB

> eens een keer iets anders".



In die categorie hebben we ook:

- Het welbekende windlichtje (een gekleurd glaasje met waxinelicht)
- De zaklamp (eventueel aangevuld met kleurenfilter)
- Kampvuur met salpeter korrels (schitterende kleuren!)

Verder dus dikke vette onzin! Een lamp goedkeuren omdat zijn overduidelijke gebreken en kansloze na-aap pogingen in als zijn lelijkheid een charme bevatten, is in mijn ogen net een stapje te ver...

Anyway: iedereen succes met die Martin's, doe mij maar een echte lamp!

----------


## Svartrose

Ah, fijn, weer wat leven op dit forum :-D

----------


## Tom06

> doe mij maar een echte lamp!



Wat zou jij aanbevelen als ik vragen mag?

----------


## mustang1

@ AJB: ga toch lekker met je vl's en cp's buiten spelen joh, doe je iedereen een plezier mee...

----------


## Tom van Kameren

> @ AJB: ga toch lekker met je vl's en cp's buiten spelen joh, doe je iedereen een plezier mee...



Ahaaa :Smile:  goeie inhoudelijke reacties, zo ken ik er ook eentje:

Mac250beam/wash. Nu ook te gebruiken als percussieinstrument

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Wat zou jij aanbevelen als ik vragen mag?



Weet je dat nog niet? Hij wil vooral gevarieerd light, en af en toe wat klei.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drumvogel

De afkeer van Arvid gaat wel heel ver. Maar daarentegen. De een is voor Ajax en de andere heeft de voorkeur voor een ander team. Dat betekend in de praktijk dat er af en toe ook fisiek en verbaal geweld aan te pas komt.

Over de Beam ben ik het wel met hem eens. Gobo's die los terug te vinden zijn in de behuizing en zelfs de lens die ik al vaker onder in de kist mocht terugvinden. Jammer.

Maak als gerenomeerd bedrijf een werkelijke beam. Niet een ombouwset voor de Wash.
"Want als de trend weer voorbij is kunnen we hem weer terugwerken naar een wash." Dat mag toch niet de insteek zijn.

----------


## mhsounds

De insteek is dat een kleiner verhuurbedrijf voor een kleine prijs over een beam kan beschikken indien nodig!
De prijs is ook niet naar een volledige beam wapper lamp...

mijn 2 centjes!

----------


## Big Bang

> De insteek is dat een kleiner verhuurbedrijf voor een kleine prijs over een beam kan beschikken indien nodig!
> De prijs is ook niet naar een volledige beam wapper lamp...



Niet alleen kleine verhuur bedrijven, ook grote willen snel hun centjes terugzien. Uiteraard kan je voor meer centjes een mooier product maken, maar of je die meerprijs ook terugverdient?

----------


## mhsounds

Ja dat is de praktijk, maar daar is hij niet voor ontworpen.

Arvid heeft nu volgens mij wat meer luxe, heeft ie ook voor gewerkt om in die positie te komen.
Een totale afkeer voor het merk Martín Light vind ik overdreven.

Als jij je mac gewoon goed onderhoud dan is er niks mis mee, beetje je vaste verhuuradressen zoeken...
Want elke wapper is bij slecht onderhoud klote, goed onderhouden heb ik nog nooit problemen met een mac gehad!

Groetjes Mark

----------


## AJB

> Wat zou jij aanbevelen als ik vragen mag?



Dat is een nogal algemene vraag die enorm afhangt van de specifieke situatie... Gaat het om moving light, gaat mijn voorkeur veelal uit naar Clay Paky, HighEnd, Vari*Lite, soms zelfs wat GLP Led dingetjes, etc.etc. Maar zoals ik al zeg: dit hangt af van de situatie en de klus. Ik kies eerst de toepassing, dan pas de technische materialen.

Feit is dat Martin je vrijwel altijd in de steek laat en niet op een niveau opereert waar ik ook maar enigszins van onder de indruk ben. Wel ben ik mij bewust van het feit dat het voor bepaalde toepassingen goed (genoeg) zal zijn. Desalniettemin blijft de Beam250 een vreselijk ding...

----------


## Lala

Het is gewoon een feit dat in een feesttent in de wei of een coverbandje een mac250 beam volstaat. Dan geef je een organisatie een lamp die er spectaculair uit ziet, en waar je best leuke dingen mee kunt doen. 

Ga je naar de grotere en betere shows, dan ben ik het volledig met Arvid eens dat je beter gewoon de Clay Paky kunt pakken. Betere kwaliteit, veel mooiere beam, en uiteraard ook mooiere kleuren. 

Maar iedere toepassing zijn lamp, en dus in het ene geval volstaat de martin, en de andere keer niet.

Dat Tom de mac250 gebruikt als extra percussie, dat vind ik ook nog wel wat ver gaan, het is niet jouw lamp!

----------


## qvt

Nou heeft Arvid wel een sterk punt! Ik heb bij alle klussen waarbij ik met martin moest werken op 2 na technische storingen gehad.. 

Maar ontopic.. De Mac250 Beam's zagen er bij Guus top uit  :Smile:  Dus mits ze regelmatig goed onderhoud krijgen is er voor het geld niks te klagen!!

----------


## WilcoFles

> Ahaaa goeie inhoudelijke reacties, zo ken ik er ook eentje:
> 
> Mac250beam/wash. Nu ook te gebruiken als percussieinstrument



Castlefest zo te zien?
Arvid, heb ik jou daar niet ontmoet? Stond met de korte kilt bende...

On topic; ik beschouw de beam als een goedkope tussenoplossing.
Niet meer en niet minder. Ziet er prima uit voor de standaard klussen.
Zodra je in de luxe positie zit dat je eisen kunt en mag stellen, kan ik me goed voorstellen geen gebruik te willen maken van de 250beam.

----------


## AJB

Ik kan mij niet herinneren je ontmoet te hebben, ben er op de zaterdag-avond wel geweest voor de hoofdact. But that's it  :Smile:

----------


## Q-av

> Nou heeft Arvid wel een sterk punt! Ik heb bij alle klussen waarbij ik met martin moest werken op 2 na technische storingen gehad.. 
> 
> Maar ontopic.. De Mac250 Beam's zagen er bij Guus top uit  Dus mits ze regelmatig goed onderhoud krijgen is er voor het geld niks te klagen!!



zal ik dan maar niks zeggen over het aantal koppen waarvan de lens met gaffer vastzat omdat ze er anders af flikkerden???

En er waren er veel die zojuist uit de doos waren gekomen

----------


## mustang1

Dat waren er maar 11...

----------


## Funmaker

van de?

Het bericht dat je hebt ingevoerd is te kort. Voer minstens 10 tekens in

----------


## mustang1

ongeveer 160...

----------


## qvt

> zal ik dan maar niks zeggen over het aantal koppen waarvan de lens met gaffer vastzat omdat ze er anders af flikkerden???
> 
> En er waren er veel die zojuist uit de doos waren gekomen



 
Ik heb ze alleen tijdens show gezien  :Wink:  Toen heb ik geen uitval gezien, maar als ik dit nou zo weer lees kan ik mijn mening iets bijschroeven  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Voornamelijk de CMY-mix van de Mac250 Wash in combinatie met de Beam voorzet-lens is in sommige gevallen te walgelijk om aan te zien. Bij de CP Alpha Beam kun je fantastisch mooie effecten maken met de CMY vlaggen en zoals genoemd frosten waardoor je een (bijna) volwaardige wash hebt.

----------


## daanos

[FONT=Verdana]Ik ben echter wel erg blij met de beams van Martin. Echter moet je wel een paar dingen ik je achterhoofd houden. Een nadeel is dat je beam lens tegen de onderkant mac aan knalt als je de tilt gebruikt kan je nartuurlijk in je tafel oplosen. (Vervolgens kan je ze met gaffa weer vast plakken xD) De lens is er erg snel op te zetten als je 1 keer heb gedaan. Het geeft de Martin mac 250 een extra mogelijkheid voor weinig geld en daar ben ik erg blij mee.

(Zo meer mensen die op Castlefest waren ik was daar een van de gezellige stage hands) [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]*tom* [/FONT]ik vond je fluit ook erg goed klinken xD

----------


## Tom van Kameren

> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana]*tom* [/FONT]ik vond je fluit ook erg goed klinken xD



Dank u... was weer heerlijk feestje, moeten we vaker doen :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

Loopt er toch meer licht en geluid rond op die festivals dan ik dacht, kom toch nooit iemand tegen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DMiXed

zie nu dat martin precies hetzelfde systeempje heeft voor de mac 2000 wash (XB). jammer, dat ze nu niet eens een echte beam maken, maar alweer een kit... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ik wacht op de kit voor de mac700  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrNiceGuy

De Beamkit voor de 250W is zeker een noodoplossing, maar op zich wel een praktische. Voor de kleine bijdrage die je betaald voor je beamkit heb je wel weer een extra spotje in je schuur staan. 

Zeker is de CMY van een CP stukken beter, echter het "niet-mooi-mengen" van de CMY bij een 250W heeft ergens ook zijn charme, kan er effecten mee uithalen die je dus niet kan met een Alpha.

Tuurlijk is een CP stukken beter, maar vind de beamkit op zich wel een mooie oplossing van Martin om toch zo in deze markt te blijven. Voordelen van de CP zijn dan ook de focus, betere en mooiere CMY en meer lichtopbrengst.

btw: Heb er wel eens last van dat de beamkit er gemakkelijk afvalt, dat is wel een groot nadeel, gelukkig nooit tijdens show, maar daar zit je natuurlijk niet op te wachten.

----------


## Funmaker

klinkklare onzin... kom ook wel eens trage en slechte cmy systemen tegen en mij maak je echt niet wijs dat je deze als een effect kan toepassen...

[edit] zou de vriendelijke meneer zijn profiel eventjes kunnen invullen? dan weten we tegen wie we het hebben, thanx[/edit]

----------


## Lala

Als ik mij niet vergis hangen er bij The Voice Of Holland ook mac250 beams? Daar zie je dat ze van een slechte eigenschap toch iets bruikbaars maken....

----------


## FLS

volgens mij is het gewoon het lijst movingheads wat de vorstin zelf heeft.
clay paky 300 spots en washes.

----------


## Drumvogel

Aan de dots op de grond te zien zijn dit daadwerkelijk beams. Alleen géén mac 250's. Ik zie namelijk niet de 'bruikbaarheid' van Lala niet terug...

----------


## FLS

misschien de 300 beam van clay paky, ik weet niet welk bedrijf de productie doet.
Als flash het doet zal het zeker wel de clay paky beam zijn.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Productie was Dutchview. Hingen Alpha Spot/Wash van Vorstin zelf, aangevuld met Alpha Beams.

Kleurmix die door de lens wat creatief wordt is bij een Clay Paky door de opbouw van de spot juist bruikbaar en mooi. Bij de Mac250 Beam komt die kleurmenging veel minder bruikbaar uit.

----------


## Vonkentrekker

Ik hoor veel mensen zeggen dat de beamkit tegen de base aan klapt. Dit is absolute, ABSOLUTE onzin. Wij hadden er 8 besteld bij alle 8 waren er totaal geen problemen. Kleurmenging is inderdaad wat minder maar vergeet niet dat de Beam kit een optie is op de mac 250. Het is puur en alleen een upgrade. Ik weet zeker dat als Martin een beam uit zou brengen dat daar echt wat beter over nagedacht zou worden. 

De mechaniek waarmee je de beamkit monteerd is sterker dan dat ik het had ingeschat. Ik had verwacht dat de boutjes en dan vooral de schroefgaten snel lam zouden worden maar dat valt mij reuze mee. 

Ik was wel bang voor de shutterproblemen die de mac 250 krypton eerder had. En dan vooral dat ze veel geluid zouden maken. Dat viel mij honderd procent mee. Ik hoor ze niet tot nauwelijks en daarbij gaan ze netje open en dicht als ikd at wil.

Al met al vind ik de MAC 250 wash met beam optie een heel goed spotje. Als je kijkt hoe het spotje in te zetten is. Ik zie je met een CP Beam nog geen wash maken met fresnell lens. Daarom, het is maar net hoe serieus je de MAC neemt als Beam.

----------


## Big Bang

> maar vergeet niet dat de Beam kit een optie is op de mac 250. Het is puur en alleen een upgrade.



Dat is misschien nog wel het grootste probleem, dat ze er een apart naampje aan hebben gegeven. Het is een leuk ding voor als je washes hebt staan en je wilt af en toe toch een beam effect weg kunnen zetten, mits je kunt leven met wat minder kwalitatieve kleurtjes. Heb je elke week 20 beams nodig dan kun je wellicht beter naar een ander model kijken...

----------


## Vonkentrekker

Ik kan je niks anders dan gelijk geven. Een beam is alleen minder vaak inzetbaar dan een wash of spot. Zodoende vind ik dit een mooie goedwerkende oplossing als je naar het geld gaat kijken iets meer dan 200 als ik mij niet vergis?

----------


## Q-av

En ziehier dus de reden dat er op dit forum nagenoeg nooit conclusies naar voren komen.

De een is supertrots op zijn schuur met 10 wappers, en daardoor beledigt als een ander vind dat de splinternieuwe wappers bagger zijn.

Aan de andere kant zijn er hier mensen die voor een productie 100 van die dingen in der handen hebben waar er voor gebruik al vaak een stuk of 4 kapot zijn.

Feit blijft dus. wanneer je meerder mac beams bij elkaar hebt zal je al gauw zien dat er WEL af en toe eentje doorklapt (Te Hardhandig behandelt?) dat je lelijke kleuren hebt ten op zichte van een echte beamspot. De lenzen vallen nogal eens uit de opbouwring en diezelfde ring word al gauw lam als je hem vaak wisselt waardoor hij eraf dondert.
Oja en als je er 4 naast elkaar hangt moet je mazzel hebben dat de beam er hetzelfde uitzien

Al met al een goede oplossing als je budget minder groot is als je wensen, en of je klanten niet zoveel waarde aan kwaliteit hechten.

----------


## AJB

> En ziehier dus de reden dat er op dit forum nagenoeg nooit conclusies naar voren komen.



Dat heeft vooral te maken met het feit dat de materialen over het algemeen overeenkomen met de vakkennis. Iemand met mac250's in zijn schuur, is niet erg begaan bij de kwaliteit van de kleur/bundel. Diegene zal dan ook volledig overtuigd zijn van het feit dat hij supermateriaal heeft.

Iemand met vakkennis en creatief inzicht stelt andere eisen en werkt over het algemeen met duurdere materialen. Niet alleen omdat het kan (wat veel mensen denken), maar omdat het een voorwaarde van werken is. Overal is geldgebrek, maar de ene klant laat zich beter overtuigen met een goed verhaal dan de andere.

Dat is (ook weer over het algemeen) waar het verschil ontstaat tussen een lichttechnicus en een ontwerper. Maar goed, laten we deze beerput maar snel weer dicht gooien...

----------


## ralph

Sta je extra stevig als je bijval krijgt op een forum?
iets wat ik me zomaar afvroeg bij het een-tweetje hierboven... afijn, los darvan even over de inhoud:

Afgelopen zondag voor het eerst een grid met CP alphabeams in een theater/podium setting aan het werk gezien.

Eerder al de Mac250 beam aan het werk gezet in een soortgelijke setting.

Kan er heel kort over zijn: die maccen zijn leuk als je niets anders gewend bent. Ze zijn voor een serieuze theater voorsteling volstrekt onbruikbaar door de grote onderlinge verschillen in kleuren.

De optiek van de Alphabeam wint verder glansrijk van de mac.

Mac250beam minpunt met 19 stuks een uitval/aantal met storingen verhouding 4:19 ...drama

Alphabeams: inhangen, werken 100% storingsvrij.

----------


## Big Bang

> Iemand met mac250's in zijn schuur, is niet erg begaan bij de kwaliteit van de kleur/bundel.



Naast het feit dat ik de kleuren van de mac 250 *WASH* prima vind, moet je niet alles zo zwart-wit (no pun intended) zien. Men heeft bijvoorbeeld geen budget voor CP's en heeft zo toch heel aardig materiaal in huis. 

(ik weet dat jij macs niet onder "heel aardig" schaalt, helaas onderbouw je dat vaak niet).




> Diegene zal dan ook volledig overtuigd zijn van het feit dat hij supermateriaal heeft.



Super materiaal hoeft niet alleen van technisch oogpunt gezien te worden. Maccen zijn goed geaccepteerd (je vormt en kleine minderheid door ze te weigeren) en ze kosten minder dan de allerbeste materialen. Veel mensen zijn niet bereid om meer te betalen voor betere koppen en in heel veel situaties is het ook gewoon goed genoeg. 

En in dat geval, en dat is iets wat een aantal mensen hier maar niet begrijpen, heb je misschien uit puur technisch oogpunt niet het beste materiaal, maar vanuit economisch oogpunt (ja, ook met wat extra onderhoud) wel. Tenslotte ben je een *bedrijf* en moeten er toch *centjes* in de la komen. 

Vanuit dat oogpunt kunnen maccen absoluut *topmateriaal* zijn.

----------


## Big Bang

> Kan er heel kort over zijn: die maccen zijn leuk als je niets anders gewend bent.



En hoeveel mensen in het publiek (en opdrachtgevers), kan het ook maar iets schelen? In de door jou genoemde theater setting wellicht zeker wel, in andere situaties (festivals bv) zal niemand het merken. Het hangt dus nogal of in welke branch je verkeerd of het de extra investering waard is.

@ Q_av

Moet er zo nodig een conclusie getrokken worden dan? Kan iemand, na het lezen van zo'n discussie, waar wel de voors en tegens aan bod komen, niet het beste zelf die conclusie trekken, passen bij zijn/haar situatie? Die discussies zijn uitermate nuttig om je eigen beeld te vormen, mits de argumenten goed onderbouwd zijn (zodat je ze op waarde kunt schatten).

----------


## Q-av

Ja ik vind dat er een conclusie hoort te komen uit de meeste discussie's ontstaan uit een vraag.

Van alle technische fora waar ik weleens naar kijk is dit het enige forum waar mensen uit alle lagen van de branche hun mening en kennis kunnen spuien.

Dit is vooral omdat het (lullig gezegd) disco boeren volk de betere fora (Waar je wat kan leren en zonder merk gebonden gebitch) waar je goede antwoorden krijgt niet kunnen vinden.
En omdat het pro volk van het land hier ook af en toe rondstruind omdat er (naar mijn weten) geen beter alternatief is in onze eigen taal.

Het feit dat jij door blijft gaan over jouw mening is het punt dat ik wil maken.

Je kan inderdaad de 24 uurs van le mans rijden in een gepimpte escort.
Maar met een mercedes of andere dikke duitser rij je hem toch iets makkelijker uit zonder ruggenwervel letsel waardoor je hem de volgende keer nog een keer kan rijden en misschien wel met beter resultaat dankzij de voordelen die een duurdere auto heeft.

Ik dwaal helemaal af van het topic.

ontoppic- koop de beam kits als je van gimmicks houd. ik zou een jaar of wat doorsparen tot er een fabrikant op de proppen komt met een kleinde hybrid a'la showgun.

----------


## AJB

Ik onderbouw altijd uitstekend wat ik vind. Daar ga ik alleen in dit topic nu niet op in, maar gebruik vooral de zoekfunctie.

Een festival waarbij het publiek het verschil niet zou zien? Waarom draaien al die topfestivals dan met EML/Flashlight? Omdat kwaliteit niet uitmaakt? Omdat niemand interesse heeft? Wake up dude: you need a reality check! Natuurlijk is het Strontfestival in Habbek*tterveen niet echt een voorbeeld. Elk festival met serieuze artiesten krijgt allereerst te maken met shows die zijn voorbereid. De techneuten sturen een rider en daarin beginnen de eisen al direct. Vervolgens heb je een promotor/opdrachtgever die in serieuze gevallen echt het verschil tussen een Mac250 en een VL3000 wel weet(!).

Dat jij aangeeft dat de kleuren van een mac250 wash goed zijn, geeft aan dat jij niet zwart-wit denkt, maar zwart-wit kijkt. Het is namelijk feitelijk aantoonbaar bijzonder slecht t.o.v. serieuze merken. Dat een drive-in-show het verschil niet ziet vind ik prima, maar die zou ik een nog veel goedkoper alternatief aanraden als het louter gaat om "drukke knippertjes".

Ik weet als ontwerper heeeel zeker waarom ik kies voor een specifieke fixture. Dat kan een solo-nummer zijn waarbij een ClayPaky-gobo toch net even dat speciale gevoel kan overbrengen, of een strakke color-tap die met een VL2500 echt MEGA-strak is en bij de Deense variant MEGA-kut.

Het blijft zo'n kansloos verhaal, waarbij Q-AV terecht (in mijn ogen) aangeeft dat het eindeloos lullen blijft als iedereen maar een willekeurige mening kan geven. Er is ook nog zoiets als ervaring en kennis, die toch mee zouden moeten spelen in dit geheel? Als je ontkent dat het publiek interesse heeft in kwaliteit, ontken je de meerwaarde van de betere productie-bedrijven in Nederland. En sorry: maar dan verklaar ik je absoluut voor g*k...

----------


## Big Bang

> Als je ontkent dat het publiek interesse heeft in kwaliteit, ontken je de meerwaarde van de betere productie-bedrijven in Nederland. En sorry: maar dan verklaar ik je absoluut voor g*k...



Ik durf te beweren dat er veel toepassingen zijn waarbij het publiek er iets om geeft, maar dat er ook veel zijn waar dat niet zo is. Als het publiek er iet om geeft; zijn er een aantal bedrijven die daar zeker een nette klus van kunnen maken, en een hele hoop die dat niet kunnen. Geeft het publiek er niets om, dan zijn er andere bedrijven die voor minder geld prima aan de wensen van de klant kunnen voldoen. Het is simpelweg een andere markt.

----------


## qvt

> Dat heeft vooral te maken met het feit dat de materialen over het algemeen overeenkomen met de vakkennis. Iemand met mac250's in zijn schuur, is niet erg begaan bij de kwaliteit van de kleur/bundel. Diegene zal dan ook volledig overtuigd zijn van het feit dat hij supermateriaal heeft.



Hier ben ik het dus  niet mee eens, er spelen veel meer factoren mee die je op dit moment gewoon aan de kant schuift..

----------


## badboyscrew

Dus showtec is ook kwaliteit want word ook door flashlight en eml gebruikt.

Wij hebben maccen maar ook clay-paky en high-end staan dus vallen we dan volgens de criteria onder de pro's snel verdient dan :-) 
Je hebt voor elke show een budget en daar moet je als gezond bedrijf binnen blijven
En dat houd vaak in dat je geen dure spots kan inzetten tenminste bij ons niet .

En over kleur verschil hang eens een zwik cyberlights of studio spots of colors,
Over kleur verschillen gesproken dat gaat dus echt nergens over.

Je hebt voor alle budgetten lampen met alle voor en tegens.

Even als voorbeelt wij hebben ook led verlichting in de verhuur van thomas de pixelpar en 
110 ec wat echt meer en beter licht geeft dan alle chinese en andere lowbudget led
Maar bijna niemand wil ze huren want voor het zelfde geld huren ze meer chinese troep in.

----------


## Vonkentrekker

Je kan het gaan hebben over conclusies trekken maar blader dan eerst even terug naar de oorspronkelijke vraag. Zo'n vraag kan niks anders opleveren dan een eindeloze discussie over wie wat beter vind maar ook uit ervaringen wie met wat meer werkt. uiteindelijk praten we allemaal uit ervaringen dus het is maar net waar je het meest mee werkt.

Vergeet vooral het prijsverschil niet een CP Alphabeam 300 zit op (advies ex.) 5.868,75 en een mac 250 beam (advies ex) mac 250 2.471 + 274 = 2.745. dat is dus een verschil van 3.123,75. en daarbij is de CP dan veel minder inzetbaar vanwege de beperking tot alleen beam. Terwijl de MAC wash en beam is. Het prijsverschil is enorm en het verschil kwa inzetbaarheid ook.

Dus als je aan mij vraagt wat vind je een betere keus is mijn antwoord snel klaar (en sorry maar dan begin ik toch weer conclusies te trekken) 

En daarmee kom ik ookt terug op de opmerking die eerder geplaatst is door Big bang. Uiteindelijk kan je kopen wat je mooi vind. maar je moet ook realistisch zijn en gaan kijken naar wat geld in het laatje brengt. Zoals we allemaal waarschijnlijk onderhand wel door hebben. De meeste klanten kunnen ernorme mierenn*kers zijn. En daarbij, op het moment dat er echt een groot budget is wordt de 250 beam allang niet meer aangeraden dan ga je toch vaak naar andere fixtures zoals noem ze maar op.

Mocht er iemand zijn die geen enorme producties draait zoals Lion King, Tarzan, mary poppins en noem ze maar op maar die wel een klant heeft die ervoor kiest om (even snel uitgerekend en uitgaande van een verhuurprijs van 3% van de netto aanschafprijs (mac 250 beam 82,35 en alpha 300 176,06) en dan maal bijvoorbeeld 16 spots dus 1.317,6 voor de MACs en 2.817 voor de CP dus een verschil van 1499,40 toch voor de CP's gaat. laat het me weten! en dan het liefste met telefoonnummer adres en jaarcijfers van de klant.

De bovengenoemde prijzen zijn natuurlijk niet geheel realistisch want iedereen weet dat een MAC 250 beam niet voor 82 wordt verhuurd. Maar toch geeft dit wel een evenwichtig beeld voor wat zo'n spot kwa prijs in de verhuur doet. als je uitgaat van de netto aanschaf prijzen.

----------


## Drumvogel

Hingen er tijdens de stadionconcerten van Guus Meeuwis geen Martin 250 Beam? Is Purple een discobedrijfje? Ik begrijp het niet. Ik ben geen fan van de beamkit, maar scheep het niet af als een budgetkwestie. Het is een geaccepteerde lamp.

Overigens vind ik het belachelijk dat het materiaal de kwaliteit van een lichttechneut bepaalt. Heb je maar 10 wapperlampen van merk 1367 hangen ben je meteen een prutser. Maar hangen er boven een podium 8 vari-lite koppen ben je meteen verzekerd van een topdesigner. Ik vind juist dat een techneut als hij zijn materiaal weet uit te buiten tot in het kleinste kiertje meer respect verdient dan een uit de hoogte doende lichtman die alleen maar zijn kopietjes overneemt van de grote mensen binnen het bedrijf.

De kwaliteit zit hem toch in de creativiteit van de persoon achter de knoppen. Weliswaar is de beperkende factor de materialen waarmee hij moet werken.
Maar niet iedere lichttechneut is in de gelegenheid om het beste van het beste te eisen. Je kunt op een productie van 1.500 euro geen 12 VL2000, 12 actieve zipstrips en nog meer van die meuk kwijt. En dan moet je nog geluid en vervoer regelen. Nog niet over personeel gesproken. Dan moeten er concessies
worden gemaakt. Dan maar wat goedkopere lampen.

Allemaal lopen roepen dat je nog met die rommel werkt. Die hoeven waarschijnlijk niet de spullen af te rekenen en de diesel in de vrachtwagen te gooien.

Als ik het goed zie heb ik dus 2 mac250beam's voor 1 alpha. Voor degene die kijken naar de aantal koppen om de waarde van de lichtman te bepalen. Dat betekent dat de man achter de knoppen factor 2 kan winnen op de Martin.

Dus er is weer een overweging bijgekomen in je koop besluit. Vinden mijn collegae mij goed als ik dit koop.

----------


## mhsounds

Ik heb zelf een tijdje geleden het voorprogramma van Guus Meeuwis geknippert.
En ook daar gingen (van Rental ) Mac250 beams en dan een stuk of 30 geloof ik.

En er zat onderling een verschil in, al dan miniem (als het publiek het zag zagen ze niet veel)
En je had voor relatief weinig geld een dikke show.

Tuurlijk ziet het er niet uit in de ogen van een ontwerper of gevorderde lichttech.
Of ik mijzelf daartoe mag benoemen weet ik niet maar ik ergerde me wel aan die dingen, en dan vooral het zien van de kleurenvlaggen (zit er een gobo op?, nee, o...)

Erg jammer, maar voor het geld toffe lampen, en als er minder hadden gehangen had het er toch minder tof uitgezien.
Als het had gekunt had ik er liever clay packy gehad, maar dit hing er.

Ik blijf erbij, als het budget niet groot is en je wilt toch een beam effect zijn het prima dingen.
En natuurlijk willen we op de festivals waar meer geld zit om het beter te doen wel die Clay packy's.
Maar de Macs blijven gewoon voor de kleinere.

----------


## mustang1

De koppen voor Meeuwis kwamen niet van Purple maar van Rentall...

Maar als we dan allemaal de 250 Beam zo slecht vinden (terwijl hij toch echt wel wat bewezen heeft...) wat vinden we dan van de Mac 2000 beam???

----------


## qvt

Of de Robe Robin beam?  :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

Tja, misschien als de ontwerper van Guus in dienst is van Rentall, dat die dan ook Rentall materiaal intekent?

----------


## Drumvogel

Niet alleen de ontwerper. De gehele techniek van Guus is voor rekening van Rentall.

----------


## Nrgpro

tja 

wat moet ik hier nu weer van zeggen
iedereen bepaald zelf wat hij/zij aanschaft cp of martin 
er zit nu eenmaal veel prijsverschil in de untits maar daar krijg je ook wel een andere kwaliteit voor......

ik heb zelf ook lang liggen twijfelen maar mijn 60% van mijn klanten vragen toch een ''echte'' beam en daarop investeer je dan. 

vraag je ens af waar wil je met je bedrijf heen groot, klein, goed, leuk of wil je gewoon snel geld verdienen.

mijn keuze is gevallen op de robe robin 300e heb nu 12 beams en spots aangeschaft en zet de beams ook gewoon in als wash.

----------


## mvdwerff

Beams inzetten als wash? Lukt je dat dan met zo'n kleine bundel?

----------


## Nrgpro

het is natuurlijk geen echte wash maar als je ze frost is het prima genoeg
maar ik heb gelukkig ook nog een batallionetje mac 250 washes.

maar ja tegenover robin spots vervagen deze enorm. veel te traag en niet zo'n mooie diepe kleuren

----------

